# Gwen Shamblin's Weigh Down Diet



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with Gwen Shamblin's Weigh Down Diet? This is a christian approach to weight loss.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Do a google search...she's gone wacky!


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

OK, I googled her. How dissapointing.  I had just started reading her book, Weigh Down Diet, and was feeling inspired.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, if it is an older one, it might be fine. My friend did the program maybe 8 years ago at a church in her area and lost a good deal of weight (and kept it off). But, a few of us were going to do it a while back and I did some research on-line and found that she's gone a bit nutty. I do believe she has some good principles that can be applied, though.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I bought this book at a used retail shop. The copyright is 1997 so maybe her newer stuff is more wacky?

I do like the idea of not dieting so much as getting the overeating under control and changing your lifestyle. I also believe I need to lean on God more and myself less. I'm not sure about eating whatever you want, I still think we need to make healthy choices. I guess it's just like everything else, you need to pick and choose what you are going to take from the program and try to leave the "crap" behind.

Thanks for sharing Mammabooh.


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

I am going to a session starting tonight. My friend who organised this was really quick to say that we don't agree with everything she has to say but.... we can glean alot from it. When I saw this post, I thought, "How interesting that this all comes up at the same time...."
Tana Mc


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Tana,

I am enjoying reading her book although she does get a bit carried away at times with a few things. I have tried several diets, including Weight Watchers and Low-Carb. Lost weight on both of those but never kept it off because I couldn't live with the programs. I'm hoping to really change my lifestyle this time. Good luck with your session tonight and please let us know how it goes.


----------

